# Moving to toronto area from UK



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

We maybe moving with my husbands work ASAP. Can someone tell me of good areas to live and good schools.
Any other information would be great.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Good areas are much associated with what your housing budget will be. Toronto covers a very large area. Where will your husband's workplace be located?


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

not sure exactly, think the city.
someone mentioned Alton/Burlington, Cambridge are good areas ?

Budget 650k for house, may rent before hand ?

do you know any good real estates ?

its all very scary


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, firstly I think it's wise to rent for at least one year while you get your bearings. A $650k budget will buy you a lot of house in the areas you mentioned but they are probably close to 90 minute each way commutes into the city. 
There are literally thousands of realtor companies in the GTA. The larger ones would be
Royal LePage
RE/MAX
Century 21


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

Dejorr said:


> not sure exactly, think the city.
> someone mentioned Alton/Burlington, Cambridge are good areas ?
> 
> Budget 650k for house, may rent before hand ?
> ...


Basically, i will suggest you Cambridge..

I think it's a good area for you. Here crime rate is lower. and have a good weather of education. 

you can see below crime rate chart :











And also see here Cambridge areas full statics..

Statistical Profiles - CDD - City of Cambridge, Massachusetts

I think here you found all information about Cambridge..

And if you do not want those statistics show then you can also choose your own list and own feasible area from here>
Find The Best Toronto Neighborhood For You

I see here more than 230 neighborhood area and you can select your own choice from here and get a basic knowledge before your living area..

I hope it will help you. Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't know a lot of people who work downtown Toronto and drive in every day from Cambridge. Driving on the 401 is insane during rush hour, that commute will take up to 2 hours (one way). But yes, housing is cheap and crime rates are low.

Dejorr, you have a decent budget for housing, so you can afford to live closer to Toronto. First try to find out where exactly your husbands job will be, as it makes a big difference in commute. Never ever look at distance in the GTA as in 'kilometers' but rather look at the driving times (which can double during rush hour).


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for your help


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Dejorr said:


> not sure exactly, think the city.
> someone mentioned Alton/Burlington, Cambridge are good areas ?






luzbishop said:


> Basically, i will suggest you Cambridge..
> 
> I think it's a good area for you. Here crime rate is lower. and have a good weather of education.
> 
> ...



Cambridge is too long a commute for someone working in Toronto and it is kind of ridiculous for the second poster to have recommended it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Dejorr said:


> Thanks for your help



Find out where your husband's work is located and post it here as that will enable us to offer suggestions.


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

What area do you recommend to look at ? will probably be travelling into Toronto each day ?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Where in Toronto? That can make a huge difference!


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

If you want some good information you need to let us know what area of Toronto your husband will be working. It can take over an hour to get from one part of the city to another if you are driving and over twice that if you are taking public transit. It his hard to give you any good info without more detail from you.

Ignore anything you see on any post by luzbishop. His info about Cambridge is about Cambridge Massachusetts. Luzbishop is often providing misinformation on this forum. 

Some areas close to Toronto are Vaughan, Richmond Hill and Markham. They are all north of Toronto but within easy driving distance. Again, it depends where he will be working.


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

Once we have the confirmed location, we will know better. Oakville & brampton are they nice ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Oakville is very nice. Brampton is okay but personally I wouldn't choose to live there.


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

What's wrong with Brampton
Just interested !
how far is oakville from Toronto ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

There's nothing particularly wrong with Brampton. It has undergone considerable growth in the past 15 years and has become, in many ways, an enclave for a goodly number of people from the Asian sub-continent.
Oakville is approx 40km west of Toronto. It is on the commuter train line (GO TRANSIT) which provides excellent service to and from Toronto. It's a 40 minute ride but there are some faster express trains. With your housing budget you may need to rent/buy a car/bus ride from the GO Station as I think it'll be insufficient for housing within walking distance to the station.


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

Brill. You have been very helpful x


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Oakville is very nice. Brampton is okay but personally I wouldn't choose to live there.



I live in Brampton and have no issue doing so.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Dejorr said:


> What's wrong with Brampton



Nothing (I live there).


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

You like it ? hopefully coming across in the next few weeks and we will go around the new developments.
I


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Oakville is nice (hahah, I love it!), but if your job is in North York (what they will often refer to as 'Toronto' too, certainly when talking to foreigners), I would go an live somewhere else. Not the best commute. 
Richmond Hill is nice, but if your job is in Etobicoke (also called Toronto), commute wise there are better places than Richmond Hill.

So let's wait until tomorrow and find out how we can give you great tips! 

The company your husband is working for (or hopes to work for), do they have that much locations in Toronto alone?


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

colchar said:


> it is kind of ridiculous for the second poster to have recommended it.


Are you recommended this crime rate of Cambridge for doing any job ?

I do not know why you fell it Ridiculous..


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

luzbishop said:


> Are you recommended this crime rate of Cambridge for doing any job ?
> 
> I do not know why you fell it Ridiculous..



First of all, what the hell does "Are you recommended this crime rate of Cambridge for doing any job" even mean? That sentence males no sense whatsoever.

Second, it has nothing to do with crime rate and everything to do with the fact that Cambridge Ontario is too far away to commute daily to a job in Toronto.

And third, but far more importantly, you posted information for Cambridge Massachusetts and NOT Cambridge Ontario. The two places _*aren't even in the same bloody country*_!!! You shouldn't be posting information here when you clearly do not understand the difference between Canada and the United States. You also need to stop posting links to that crappy navut website (or whatever the hell it is called).


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

this is ridiculous behaviour, people make mistakes !


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Dejorr said:


> this is ridiculous behaviour, people make mistakes !



That other poster is constantly spamming the forum with links to a website that they are trying to promote. 

And yes, while people make mistakes it is a rather egregious one to post information about a city in a completely different country! I suspect it happened because that other poster is not just an average person offering help and information here, as others are, but is someone whose sole purpose is to actively promote the website that they keep posting links to. To be perfectly honest, they should be banned for spamming the forum.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I must admit the nonsense Luzbishop is writing here, annoys me too! First there were other 'profiles' that dumped posts referring to the crappy Navut website. They were banned, or they stayed away, no idea. But to no avail, because now Luzbishop is 'making mistakes' and giving ridiculous advise to people who come here to seek help and (correct!!!!) information.


----------



## Dejorr (May 13, 2014)

Should be removed !!! who can sort ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

EVHB said:


> I must admit the nonsense Luzbishop is writing here, annoys me too! First there were other 'profiles' that dumped posts referring to the crappy Navut website. They were banned, or they stayed away, no idea. But to no avail, because now Luzbishop is 'making mistakes' and giving ridiculous advise to people who come here to seek help and (correct!!!!) information.




Next they will be posting crime figures for Cambridge England!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Dejorr said:


> Should be removed !!! who can sort ?



A moderator but they might not have noticed the posts so someone would have to inform them.


----------

